# Oh Crap...



## Wolfie (Nov 11, 2008)

So I've got almost everything ready for a closet growroom, I'm installing the mylar and I hit a problem. There's an electrical outlet in the closet...only a 2 prong. Can I cover it with something safe, (tape?) and run the mylar over it? Or, what are my options here?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 11, 2008)

what a bout a child safty cap ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 11, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> what a bout a child safty cap ?



Good idea.  Thanks and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 12, 2008)

awesome...will do


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 12, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> what a bout a child safty cap ?



smart thinking..........^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :aok:

me

I'd prefer to remove the socket cover and put a blanking plate on it.......
If it was in the way, or a dangerous position.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

all those are sweeeeeet   ideas...me myself,  would find the breaker for it..shut it off...pull two prong outlet out..and replace with G.F.I. outlet  and use it. it may be diffrent circet..why cover?......Just my Thaughts


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 12, 2008)

4u, do you need to run anything special back to the panel to install a GFI, or is it all contained in the socket itself?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 13, 2008)

what about pulling the face plate off the wall outlet and trimming the mylar around it then whacking the face plate back on.

that's what I would do; but I grew up with a fastidious engineer.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 13, 2008)

That is how I plan to do my outlets in my room. I have had the mylar for months just been putting off hanging it because it is such a PITA.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

child safety plug covers is great idea.. that what I will do.. in case if I need it for fan


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 13, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> all those are sweeeeeet   ideas...me myself,  would find the breaker for it..shut it off...pull two prong outlet out..and replace with G.F.I. outlet  and use it. it may be diffrent circet..why cover?......Just my Thaughts



I rent unfortunately, that's why...*sigh* plus I'm worried about any humidity issues with it being left open. I'm running all of the electrical cables outside of the closet and into a surge protector so I don't have to worry about any water accidents, etc. That mylar was a ***** to hang, it's almost impossible to get it completely flat against every surface.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> 4u, do you need to run anything special back to the panel to install a GFI, or is it all contained in the socket itself?


 
hey *THC*...No just be sure the wires are hooked to right screws..the instructions come on the box..


*wolfie*..you can always save the one you take out and put it back later..and if you worried about humidty  what abot the lights your useing?..realy..IMO..the humidity is whi I would go "GFI" outlet..we put them in Bathroom..and even sanas..thats got lots Humidity..just my thaughts

*smoking joe*..I would be concerned with electrical shock..im not sure but Milar seems to me wold be a conductor..But your the one with the engineer 

take care and be safe


----------



## TommyBres (Nov 28, 2008)

The real question is, why do you have an outlet in your closet? I don't think I've seen that very often.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 28, 2008)

maybe its just the area you live in?

most of my closets have outlets in them


----------



## nycdiesel (Dec 5, 2008)

go to your electrical supply house and get a "gasket"(.25$). 

Its a thin rubber or foam sheet with holes punched out for receptacles. You put it behind the plate (plastic/metal cover). It's what you use to keep water out of your outdoor outlets. That and child safety plugs will be fine.

 If your really concerned they have kits (15$) with a gasket and metal/plastic cover for outdoor outlets that can withstand a tsunami.


----------



## cryhavoc (Dec 7, 2008)

You can buy a cover for an outlet that has nothing on it.  It is just a white square that looks like a regular outlet cover but with no holes.


----------

